# NoCal - SF Peninsula: Tortie girl needs a home



## CJinCA

so apparently this person agreed to foster, the rescue group disappeared and she can no longer keep the kitty: I can't take any more cats, anyone out there that can help?

Local Cat Rescues/Fosters Please Read & Help


----------



## my5kitties

I have friends who live near Palo Alto. I'll post the link on my Facebook page and see if I can get any interest.


----------



## grrawritsjordi

I have a friend that lives in the bay area. I'll post this on her wall.


----------



## my5kitties

How long can this person hold onto the cat? I have a friend who's going to ask around, but she needs a few days.


----------



## CJinCA

She has 3 weeks before she has to move.


----------



## my5kitties

Okay. I'll let my friend know. Hopefully she can help. If not, I think she might know someone who could take the cat.


----------



## CJinCA

Thanks Renee.

I've also reached out to the rescue I got mine from, but haven't gotten any definite answer back, they might try to get her in at TanForan Petco.


----------



## my5kitties

My friend has her friends asking around, too. Between you, me, my friend and her friends, we'll find this beautiful girl a home.


----------



## my5kitties

Any news yet? This is the message I got from my friend on Facebook: 

"Renee, has there been any offers for the kitty cat? I'm still waiting to hear on someone who may adopt, and today I will be asking my boss also. I hope she is getting *some* offers. Been thinking about the little girl all week. Have a good day!"


----------



## CJinCA

Update: The rescue group I contacted called another rescue group and kittie has been picked up. She can be seen at Petco at Tanforan in San Bruno, where I hear she's very scared. Lets hope she finds a good home!


----------



## my5kitties

I just emailed my friend your update. Here's hoping that her leads pan out.


----------



## my5kitties

What's the latest on this kitty? Was she ever adopted?


----------

